# للرجال فقط (لا تفتح قلبك لأخرى!! )



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2011)

*لا تفتح قلبك لأخرى!!
*
* 

تتعرض الحياة الزوجية أحيانا لنكسات وتذبذب في المشاعر وخاصة من قبل الرجل، حيث تكون المشاعر لديه موجهة نحو المرأة فقط في كثير من الأحيان،
 بينما توزع المرأة مشاعرها على الأطفال والعائلة وتبدو وكأنها نسيت شريك حياتها في وسط مشاغلها اليومية مما يؤدي بالرجل على البحث عن تلك المشاعر الفياضة التي اختبرها في بداية زواجه خارج إطار الزوجية لكي يجد التعويض عما فقده داخل علاقة الزواج.

 ومن الدلائل التي تدل على بداية الانزلاق نحو علاقة خارجية:**

- عدم الاكتراث للزوجة والاعتياد على غيابها العاطفي من حياة الزوج، ويمكن اعتبار هذا كنوع من الإدمان على البرود بين الزوجين.

- التوجه للعمل بطريقة مركزة، والاستمتاع بقضاء الوقت خارج المنزل.

- السلام الذي يسود المنزل نتيجة لتجاهل الأمور وليس من قبل المحبة والوئام، فبسود الصمت الذي يساهم في ابتعاد الزوجين عن بعضهما البعض، مما يجعل الفراغ في قلب الرجل فريسة سهلة لأية علاقة خارجية.

وحيث أن الرجل ليس بعمق المرأة في التعامل مع العواطف فهو يقع في الخطأ بسهولة، ويندفع بسرعة أكبر لتكوين علاقات عابرة يبررها لنفسه بأنها بريئة. ولكن في المقابل تكون سببا في دخول الشك والغيرة إلى قلب الزوجة وتدمير حياتهما معا.

 والنصيحة التي نوجهها للرجل في مثل هذه الحالة هي:

- بذل جهد أكبر للحفاظ على العلاقة الزوجية وعدم الاستسلام للضغوط الخارجية.

- تنبيه الزوجة للأمور التي تسبب برود في عواطفك تجاهها، فهذا دليل على تمسكك بها وسعيك للحفاظ على سعادتكما.

- التيقن التام بأن هذه العلاقات الخارجية لن تعوض عن السعادة المفقودة داخل المنزل، وأنها سريعا تمضي تاركة ورائها آثار سلبية تبقى عالقة في حياتكما الزوجية.

- إن دفن المشكلة وتجاهلها لا يؤدي إلى حلها والتخلص منها، بل بالعكس يزيد من تفاقمها وسيطرتها على مشاعرك بطريقة سلبية.

- إن المرأة التي اختارها قلبك لتكون شريكة حياتك هي المرأة المناسبة لك تماما، وعليك مساندتها في حياتها العاطفية التي تتعرض للكثير من التحديات، مثل مسئوليات الأمومة والعناية بالأسرة، وعليك الوقوف بجانبها لا عليها.


منقوووول
 
*​


----------



## SALVATION (9 فبراير 2011)

*



الفراغ في قلب الرجل فريسة سهلة لأية علاقة خارجية.

أنقر للتوسيع...

الفراغ دائما يجعل اى شخص فريسة لائى تأثير
شكراا لتنبيهك وروعة موضوعك
تسلم ايدك
ييسوع يبارك حياتك ويقوى قلمك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> *
> الفراغ دائما يجعل اى شخص فريسة لائى تأثير
> شكراا لتنبيهك وروعة موضوعك
> تسلم ايدك
> ييسوع يبارك حياتك ويقوى قلمك*​


*ميرسى أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة




*


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 فبراير 2011)

على كل من يجد فى حياته فراغ عاطفى ان يملا ذلك بتنمية الحياة الروحية عنده


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

> *والنصيحة التي نوجهها للرجل في مثل هذه الحالة هي:
> 
> - بذل جهد أكبر للحفاظ على العلاقة الزوجية وعدم الاستسلام للضغوط الخارجية.
> 
> ...




*دائما مميـــز فى مواضيعك*
*شكرا جدا
الرب معاكم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> على كل من يجد فى حياته فراغ عاطفى ان يملا ذلك بتنمية الحياة الروحية عنده


*آميــــــــــن*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *دائما مميـــز فى مواضيعك*
> *شكرا جدا
> الرب معاكم*​


*ربنا يخليك أستاذى
دة من ذوقك حضرتك*


----------



## Ever Love (4 مارس 2011)

* إن المرأة التي اختارها قلبك لتكون شريكة حياتك هي المرأة المناسبة لك تماما*
*********************

قد تكون المرأة التي تزوجها مجرد ملئ فراغات وقد تكون ليست المرأة التي احبها قلب الرجل 

لكن كل ذلك يعتمد على المرأة وكيف تستطيع ان تكسب قلب الرجل .. ان احبته فعلا وليس مثله زواج فقط 
بمعنى ان اهلها اجبروها لذلك 

وبمعنى اخر يبقى على الكنيسة 
هل الكنيسة والتي اقصد بها الاباء والاخصائيين تعمل محاظرات للمخطوبين قبل الزواج
وقبل ان يعلونوا الزواج واخذ الموعد من الكنيسة على الاب المرشد 
ان يسأل الخطيبين هل انهم قد حظرا محاظرات فترة الخطوبة 

السبب في هذه المحاظرات هي الارشاد واعطاء المساوء والايجابيات 
وكل كل كل كل شيء من الصغير للكبير والتدخل حتى في الامور الحساسة 

وشكرا لقرائتكم ردي البسيط جدا





​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2011)

Ever Love قال:


> * إن المرأة التي اختارها قلبك لتكون شريكة حياتك هي المرأة المناسبة لك تماما*
> *********************
> 
> قد تكون المرأة التي تزوجها مجرد ملئ فراغات وقد تكون ليست المرأة التي احبها قلب الرجل
> ...





> لكن كل ذلك يعتمد على المرأة وكيف تستطيع ان تكسب قلب الرجل .. ان احبته فعلا وليس مثله زواج فقط
> بمعنى ان اهلها اجبروها لذلك




الرجل بردو له دور زى المرأة ما ليها دور والاتنين مكملين لبعض.
ميرسى لمروركم ومشاركتكم
سلام ونعمه


----------



## azazi (4 مارس 2011)

*برأيي ,عنما تتربع امرأة على عرش قلب اي رجل
 ويجبها وتحبه ومشاعرهم صادقة فلن يكون هناك اي مجال لأن يفتح قلبه لغيرها ولا ان تفتح قلبها لغيره ,فالحب جدار حماية للطرفين  .

شكرا عزيزي للموضوع*


----------



## ميرنا (5 مارس 2011)

ربنا يستر


----------



## ananas (11 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل وشيق ومهم ويجب على كل زوج ورجل مرتبط ان يقرأهة ويستفيد منة واقول كلمة  بسيطة فى هذا الموضوع  :-
*:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## twety (12 أبريل 2011)

*حلو جدا الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
وتقييم 
*


----------



## twety (12 أبريل 2011)

azazi قال:


> *برأيي ,عنما تتربع امرأة على عرش قلب اي رجل
> ويجبها وتحبه ومشاعرهم صادقة فلن يكون هناك اي مجال لأن يفتح قلبه لغيرها ولا ان تفتح قلبها لغيره ,فالحب جدار حماية للطرفين  .
> 
> شكرا عزيزي للموضوع*



*انا كمان رائى كده
بيكونوا روح واحده وفاهمين بعض
بيحسوا ببعض عند اى تغيير يحصل للطرف التانى

وبالتالى مش هيكون فى مجال فعلا ان اى حد من الطرفين يفكر فى اى طرف تانى
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2011)

*ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييييييير لمروركم كلكــــــــــــم
 ومشاركاتكم الطيبة
سلام ونعمه



*
​


----------



## bolbol2000 (14 يونيو 2011)




----------



## تيمو (14 يونيو 2011)

هوا إحنا ملاقين الأولى لنفتح قلبنا للثانية  

شكراً للموضوع الجميل ، مواضيعك دائماً مميزة وفيها نوع من الرقة والحنيّة ، بدي أقول لك هنيّالها للتي بدك تتزوجها أو المتزوجها أكيد إنتا مهنيا ومدللها ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> هوا إحنا ملاقين الأولى لنفتح قلبنا للثانية
> 
> شكراً للموضوع الجميل ، مواضيعك دائماً مميزة وفيها نوع من الرقة والحنيّة ، بدي أقول لك هنيّالها للتي بدك تتزوجها أو المتزوجها أكيد إنتا مهنيا ومدللها ...



*ههههههه بنعمة ربنا هيبعتلك المراة الفاضلة اللى ثمنها يفوق الآلئ 

+ وميرسى كتير لذوق حضرتك وكلماتك الطيبة




*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2011)

bolbol2000 قال:


>


----------

